# RIP Rick Paradise



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2012)

We lost a fellow archer today. Prayers to his family and friends in these tough times.

RIP my archery brother from another mother and may all your arrows fly straight.

He would have been at RAC Sunday so as we injoy the day don't forget to sling a arrow for Rick.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 10, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2012)

Silver Mallard said:


> What happened?



Big J said a hart attack or aneurysm but not for sure.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 10, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family. 
He will be missed


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 10, 2012)

rip, rick...when God says it's time...it's time


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't really know him but I took that pic not long ago. He looks so young and fit. 
My prayers go out to his loved ones. Lord please watch out for him on his journey.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 10, 2012)

Prayers sent, rip my thoughts are with his family.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 11, 2012)

Lost one recently. God's Speed, and prayers sent for the family.


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 11, 2012)

i had the fortunate opportunity to meet him this year. 

gone way too soon....rip in rick.  its all Gods will and he holds the ultimate plan.


----------



## Big John (Aug 11, 2012)

Arrangements made: If anyone hasnt heard.
Tomorrow Visitation from 4-7pm at Williams Funeral home Milledgeville GA.
Monday @ 11 a.m. Funeral Service!


----------



## slick 3412 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much! This is Sheila, Ricks girlfriend! I really appreciate all the prayers!


----------



## t8ter (Aug 19, 2012)

Prayer said


----------

